# Bobcat hunting



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Can someone tell me the rules and regulations for bobcat hunting
I can't seem to find the details of it on the DNR website.

The area I hunt,I been seeing one regularly. Once the season is open can you bow hunt them from a treestand or not.(I know it sounds crazy)bow hunt a bobcat:evil: Why not. Like I need another hobby

Thanks Dan


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There are a number of rules. Check the 2007 Hunting Guide and the rules for bobcat will be there on numerous pages; 3, 6, 14, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42 & 44.

Yes you can bow hunt them from a raised platform provided you are wearing orange and all other rules are followed.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

boehr said:


> There are a number of rules. Check the 2007 Hunting Guide and the rules for bobcat will be there on numerous pages; 3, 6, 14, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42 & 44.
> 
> Yes you can bow hunt them from a raised platform provided you are wearing orange and all other rules are followed.


Thanks,boehr
I'll have to look there(I thought I did)very little details if I remember right.

PS:That couger picture is awesome.(Its huge):yikes:


----------

